# Chloe, the new lionhead



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

this is Chloe, my newest bunny. she's a blue eyed white lionhead.. her and gus will make pretty babies one day( i think she's planned for her firs liter in november)

she's barely two months and weighs about a pound and a quarter...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what a cute little fuz ball


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...so cute.... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

AWWWWW! She's gorgeous!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:wahoo: Congrats-absolutely incredible-you're so lucky on the beauty! :stars:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

if you let her run free range in the house i bet you would never have to sweep! lol! how adorable! i've been looking into rabbit breeding but i'm more into the new zealands. meat and fur. although i dont care for rabbit meat a lot of people around my area do. hoping to start a little business out of it.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

What a little doll, how incredibly cuddly!


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

She looks like a Tribble! LOL


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol yep... gotten that she looks like atribble like40 times.. but i loves dis bunneh... she's great..


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Awww she's adorable!! Do you show bunnies, too?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww....I don't think I've ever seen a "lionhead" rabbit! Around here at the fairs it's more the New Zealands and Flemmish Giants.
She is ADORABLE!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

OhCee said:


> Awww she's adorable!! Do you show bunnies, too?


yes... i do not show lionheads , but i have a breeding pair.. but i breed and show nationally competitive tans


----------

